# Greece - Sunsail/Moorings/Other Owner's Time



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

Looking for an owner who would be interested in selling time for mid-May, 2012
2 weeks on a <43'.....only 2 of us so don't need big boat

Departure out of Athens vicinity

Thanks in advance


----------

